# Logitec Harmony One battery life



## Jules Winnfield (Jul 8, 2012)

I was curious as to what kind of battery life other users out there have experienced with their remotes. Upon first buying mine I was getting about 3 days of use before it needed to be recharged, now it seems more like 2.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

On my old 880 that's the way it was - 2-3 days before recharging. On my 1000 though I can go over a week without charging. I never viewed charging as an issue though as I always had the charging base in a location close to where I sat.


----------



## jgourlie (Jun 16, 2012)

My harmony one goes for about a week before I need to charge it. It does seem to be a little less then when I first purchased it. But 1 week suits me just fine.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I've found that battery life is very dependent on the specific remote AND equipment that I'm using. I've went to rechargeable batteries, too. They seem to last longer and save money, too. 

This actually brings to mind another (related) question: what kind of life are people getting out of specific battery _brands_ in their remotes? :scratch:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Check your battery's physical size every now and then. On my Harmony 900 the battery was swollen to the point that I almost did not get it out. It had been in the remote about 2 years. I discovered the problem when I replaced it due to not holding a charge for more than 2 hours or so. (I leave it in the charger all the time when not in use - that could be a reason for the swelling.)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You will get better life out of the batteries if you dont have it in the charger all the time, even though they dont develop "memory" issues like the old rechargeable did they wil still loos about 20% of its full charge if you done cycle it through a full charge and drain at least once a month. 
I still get about a week on one charge on my 880 and much longer on my 1000 Ive had my 880 for about 5 years now and still on the original battery.


----------

